

Ask HN: Any stories of business guys learning to code? - ashishg

Would like to hear of any stories of Business guys self-learning to code, and actually being successful at it. How long did it take you, and what product did you build?
======
timmm
I am a senior in a business school. Once I decided I wanted to work with web
apps I taught myself programming and started building. Almost a year later, I
now run a profitable company which sells web apps and mobile apps.

My advice// \- Code in PHP/JS it's easy to learn, not going anywhere, and has
the most documentation to accompany it (which is crucial if your a novice).
This decision has served me well.

\- W3 schools is your best friend. Stack Overflow is good. But for the most
part random forums will have 90% of the answers to your questions. Don't waste
your time reading programming books or theory ect, just start building a
project. By doing this you will learn exactly what you need to know without
wasting time with extraneous material.

Your progress will be subject to how fast you learn and how much time you put
into each week. I spent on average 2-10 hours a week building my projects -
three months in and I considered myself capable of building pretty much
anything I wanted to.

------
krn
Vinicius Vacanti: [http://viniciusvacanti.com/category/diy-technical-co-
founder...](http://viniciusvacanti.com/category/diy-technical-co-founder/)

